# Star Trek: Into Darkness - Paramount veröffentlicht ersten Trailer zum Kinofilm - Jetzt anschauen!



## MichaelBonke (17. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Into Darkness - Paramount veröffentlicht ersten Trailer zum Kinofilm - Jetzt anschauen! * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Paramount veröffentlicht ersten Trailer zum Kinofilm - Jetzt anschauen!


----------



## Blackdaimon (17. Dezember 2012)

Im Kino war der Trailer leider eine einzige Pleite - durch das schrecklichste 3D das ich je gesehen hab - wodurch ich auch überhaupt nichts vom Inhalt mitbekommen hatte. Kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen dass das auch auf den Film selbst zutreffen wird.


----------



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2012)

Video nicht mehr verfügbar


-> Star Trek Into Darkness - Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Dezember 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Video nicht mehr verfügbar


 
Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich habe eine funktionierende Version eingebunden.


----------

